# Our New Ride



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, we finally are getting the new boat. A few months behind schedule but its time. Its not the predator but its a boat just as well built. Its a brand new 20.5 foot OQUAWKA 2072 bigcat tournament edition. Its custom built for exactly what we do on these rivers, with a 100 gallon live well we will be able to do big cat tournaments out of state.

We are going to Tennessee this weekend to pick it up and while we are there we plan on fishing with Carl Morris 3 time angler of the year for 70+ cats on Wheeler lake to break the boat in.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice boat ! Look out catfish !


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice cat slayer, is the 100 gal live well located in stern?

Be sure to post some pics of your trip on Wheeler Lake.

Jimmy


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome boat. Would be perfect to make the drive up to the McAlpine dam and fish for monster blues and flatheads there. A 45lb flathead up there is an easy fish to catch. We use to catch em drifting 3-5lb live drum. The big blues would inhale a drum too but love a 10-12/0 circle hook loaded up with fresh skippies.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

What happened with the boat being built?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> What happened with the boat being built?


This boat just kinda fell into our lap, a deal we cant say no to. These boats was always at the top of my list, however before they was out of my price range.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Man I like that plenty of open space:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sick setup!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its actually got two more ports for seats making it a 5 seater if necessary. It also comes with a 80lb thrust Minn Kota trolling motor and down imaging sonar still in the box. This boat has never even had gas in it or been registered.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You're not buying that boat CatHunter, YOU'RE STEALING IT!!!!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> You're not buying that boat CatHunter, YOU'RE STEALING IT!!!!!!!



I think we may be. Shes all insures now, ready for pick up.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fine rig cathunter!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that is sweet!!! Take more pics and post...I wanna see how the front deck is laid out!!!!


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice rig.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Front deck, rear and 100 gallon live well. I should be able to stuff a few kitty's in there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is AWESOME!!! I wish it had about 2 foot more deck space, that would make a good flounder/gator rig!!! Perfect fer ya though!!!! Love the space in that joker!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We didn't really get a chance to fish up there but we are back with the new boat. We took her out for a little while on Escambia rivers just for a couple hours to sea trail her and fish for blues. We landed one 22lb blue cat and lost 3 really big fish before heading in. 

We will be chasing blues all winter long while the flatheads rest. It was pretty cool watching the blue swim around in the giant live well before releasing him.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

nice boat to bad u guys didnt get to fish wheeler i was looking forward to a report my 100 year old grandmother lives on the water just above the dam i used to fish it every day 2 weeks of the year so many great memories i love that lake and below the dam is fun to fish good luck with the charters your weebsite is great


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*ship*

Man, you could put my boat in the new boat and haul it around like a toy.
Congratulations of the new ride.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Man, you couple put my boat in the new boat and haul it around like a toy.
> Congratulations of the new ride.


Thanks, not to mention fast. We clocked her at 48.6 mph yesterday.


----------



## Gafjry (Dec 1, 2013)

Sick setup!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool! I saw you and your new boat on Escambia last weekend and thought that was you but I didn't say anything cause I didn't recognize the new rig. I thought it looked awesome!! I was the guy who told you I caught a few trout and bass. You had quite a crowd on that rig! Nice blue cat, too! Hope to see you out there again. AP


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Cool! I saw you and your new boat on Escambia last weekend and thought that was you but I didn't say anything cause I didn't recognize the new rig. I thought it looked awesome!! I was the guy who told you I caught a few trout and bass. You had quite a crowd on that rig! Nice blue cat, too! Hope to see you out there again. AP


Yep I remember that, I was taking them blue catfishing.. They caught blues until they got board so we ran down river and wore the gator trouts and reds out.


----------

